# Tip: How to (Sort of) Get Voice Mail Notifications



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Voice mail notifications thanks to Verizon is all kinds of fun. They will not work while the phone is powered up. We are talking basic, every account includes it, Verizon voice mail.

Here is what you can do to get notifications.

1. Hit mneu, got to Settings. Tap the Call menu. Under here, there is an option called* Clear voicemail notification*. If you have a voicemail, this will not be greyed out. Sorry, can't tell how many you have from here.

2. Reboot your phone. Often upon boot, the vm indicator will work. Once. Never again till you reboot.

3. Toggle Airplane Mode. Same as above. The vm indicator should work. Once. Never again until you toggle the mode or reboot.

I'd like to thank Verizon and HTC quality control for the need for this message.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe use a program to toggle airplane mode on and off every hour. I know this doesn't sound practical but releasing software like this wasn't very practical either.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya, but that sounds like a battery killer


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Yea but how much trouble can you get in from not getting voice mail notifications? I know, at least where I work, some voice mails that I miss could get me fired. Also, the girlfriend would not be too pleased. =P


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Yea but how much trouble can you get in from not getting voice mail notifications? I know, at least where I work, some voice mails that I miss could get me fired. Also, the girlfriend would not be too pleased. =P


I hear ya.


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Yea but how much trouble can you get in from not getting voice mail notifications? I know, at least where I work, some voice mails that I miss could get me fired. Also, the girlfriend would not be too pleased. =P


At this point I think you have to install one of the third-party apps that allow you to get notifications. What's worse, using those apps or not being notified of voicemails?


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Does the voicmail notification issue & this temp fix for all phones via verizon? not just the tbolt?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Does the voicmail notification issue & this temp fix for all phones via verizon? not just the tbolt?


I think it is our phone with just this specific release. I know it worked on Froyo so I don't see what else it could be.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Does the voicmail notification issue & this temp fix for all phones via verizon? not just the tbolt?


Meant for Tbolt. Wasnt aware others had the same issue. It may work?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Meant for Tbolt. Wasnt aware others had the same issue. It may work?


I think he was just asking if other device's had the same issue.


----------



## n0thng2bdone (Jun 24, 2011)

i've been wondering what this issue is because i do get vm notifications. i figure i'm missing something here. cm7


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

n0thng2bdone said:


> i've been wondering what this issue is because i do get vm notifications. i figure i'm missing something here. cm7


It is when you don't have service and receive a call. When you again get service you do not receive a notification saying you have a voicemail therefor you are unaware that you missed someones call.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

n0thng2bdone said:


> i've been wondering what this issue is because i do get vm notifications. i figure i'm missing something here. cm7


I think you'd notice the issue if you weren't using CM. I believe the issue exists on Sense ROMs only. Either way, I use google voice )


----------

